# Nj atv road use



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

HEY ALL,
I searched this tpic and i couldnt find an answer any wear. MY neibor is selling his quad and im thinking of picking it up. it has a plow on it and i know he takes good care of it.  The question is how and is it legal to ride this quad on the street for <1 mile.  This would only be to do one older lady i help out for free when it snows. right now i do it by hand but want to get away from it. thanks, 
:salute:


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

here in wisconsin you can travel by road up to 2 miles fron your home/ shop or from your trailer.as ong as you have on snowplow and yellow flashing light.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you could stop by your local law enforcement office and inquire there about what you can and can't due or they might even tell you as long as your only going from point A to B and not doing donuts in the street and causing problems they will most likley leave you alone as well.
or catch a cop out on patrol some time and ask them as well.

good luck.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

i agree with all these comments. i plow a few driveways about a mile or two away its not a big deal in Rhode Island most cops dont patrol too much when theres snow on the ground or when its snowing out so you will be okay


----------



## JaCkaL829 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd have to say how well do you know local police enforcement, and do you think they will give you a problem? I've heard of horror stories in NJ of people riding ATVs in power fields, and getting slammed with fines such as riding a vehicle with no insurance and the loss of their driver's license for 6 months. Now I know the circumstances are certainly different for your case, but all it takes is getting caught once by a law enforcement officer. 

I'd inquire with your local town police department and ask them. I've seen many people plowing with ATVs and nobody harass them, as well as people driving locally on bikes with plows to gas up right before a storm, but it really depends. 

Your from NJ so you know it's all about who you know lol 

I'm in the same situation as you, I have a quad and plow, and would like to do more houses but don't want to chance loosing my bike and license for it. 

Are you registering and insuring your quad? If so you may have more pull with the local police, even though it's technically an off-road vehicle.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

njsnowremoval;1463024 said:


> HEY ALL,
> : The question is how and is it legal to ride this quad on the street for <1 mile.  ... thanks,
> :salute:


It's not legal, but doesn't mean you can't do it.

NU's laws are specific.... If it''s not registered, and not insured.... it's not legal. Fines are out the wazoo, but then again, if the cops aren't out during the storm....

Cops here prosecute when they can, so the real answers is .... It's up to the discretion of your local PD.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Put a SMV Triangle on it... don't go over 15MPH, and you "should" be okay- also have an amber light on it. Is it legal- not sure but I've been doing it for a few years now and no problems yet- of course I know all the cops in town so that helps lol And I only go <1/2 mile and all on back roads with a 25MPH speed limit...


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

Not legal but..... I do it and everyone else seems to as well. I personally wouldn't ask the local PD. Better to ask for forgiveness and claim ignorance than to know you can't and get caught. But really unless you get a real ass that is ticket happy it shouldn't be an issue. The cops waved to me when they saw me with a plow. I think as long as you are not doing donuts or speeding around they should leave you alone. And plow some other drives on the way. Makes for good neighbors and probably will net you some beer!


----------

